# WalMart now stocking .22 Cal CPHP pellets



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

After many calls, complaint and lobbying WalMart in many areas are now stocking .22 Calibre pellets. Crosman Premier Hollow Points (CPHP) in both .177 and .22 are on the shelves of many of them and will be there for the forseeable future. Finally, they listened.

These aren't the greatest in the world but do shoot well in many air rifles and pistols. The pricing now in the closest store to us is just under $7 for a tin of 500 pellets. Not bad at all.

Still use PyramydAir for my JSB's and some others but having the option locally for some a few of my rifles perform well with is a good one.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, the last time I went to Wal-Mart, I was very surprised to find .22 cal Premiers. They are the most accurate pellet in my Disco (yes, even beter than RWS, JSBs, and H&Ns.) They previously only carried them in .177.

Also, they have some new .177 Crosman pellets (I think they are called SSP) They are possibly the Crosman version of PBA? I think I'm going to get a tin to try in some of my lower-powered guns. Has anybody ever tried these?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I like CPHP a lot...glad to hear I can now get em locally...thanks for the HU.


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently picked up a Beeman 1074. I dont mess with the .177, I just use the .22 bbl. I know yall dont like em but I have to say I disagree. I shoot the Raptors (which yall dont like either) and I am stoked on both. The raptor is my favorite pellet out to 30yds. After that, its the Crosman. I have tried the Beeman Crow Mag, JSB SHP, RWS HP, Super Heavy RN and Pointed and so on. 11 different types of pellets in all. I even tried the Daisy and my best is the Raptor followed by the Crosman. When the raptor goes right through 1/2' plywood @ 30yds and almost through 5/8" plywood @ 30yds and I can cover the group with a quarter, thats hard to beat. I also stay under the sound barrier so all ya hear is the spring and the impact of the pellet. Same with the Crosman pellet. Its doesnt penetrate as well as the Raptor but carried more energy @ 50yds and is a very close second, IMHO. But, to each their own. Im not done testing yet, there are still alot of pellets out there I havent tried but I know what im looking for now and purchase all my pellets from Pyramid Air.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I like anything that shoots good in a particular gun...CPHP comes pretty close to that in all my guns.


----------

